# Flourish Excel and subwassertang?



## xaqdaddy (Jan 25, 2013)

I've seen a couple threads where folks have said that this plant (and possibly crypts) does not like Excel? What is everyone's experience?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

My subwassertang (round pellia) was fine with excel. I dose 1ml per day on a 10 gallon tank and no bad side effect from it. From my experience that is, not sure about others.


----------



## Zlookup (Mar 3, 2013)

My crypts have gotten much healthier looking using the recommended dosage for the past 3 or so weeks. I don't typically OD on water change like they suggest though. Did it once and the vals definitely melted back a bit, though not completely. They are also in direct line with the powerhead so probably get a bit more exposure to the excel with that as well. Can't speak to prolonged exposure, though most seem to suggest vals adapt to it over time rather than get worse.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

My crypts and subwassertang are fine and I dose excel.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## xaqdaddy (Jan 25, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thats good to hear. My photoperiod is way too long, I have a timer I have to hook up. I'll do a water test and look at my nitrate, etc. Mine just isnt doing too well, getting kind of brown in spots and thought that might be a culprit.

-X-


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Well the crypts didn't like it at first, but I've acclimated all my plants to take excel. Even the ones everyone says you can't. Just takes some time and small dosages until the plant can handle larger doses. The subwassertang didn't have a problem though.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Like everyone said, just don't od and remember that Subwassertag is a gammophyte and nt actually a plant at all.


----------



## xaqdaddy (Jan 25, 2013)

*Looking better*

I stopped dosing Excel and did a couple of water changes and it looks like it is perking up some.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

xaqdaddy said:


> I've seen a couple threads where folks have said that this plant (and possibly crypts) does not like Excel? What is everyone's experience?


Hi xaqdaddy,

I have dose my tanks with Excel / glutaraldehyde at 2X the 'Daily' dosage. I have not had an issue growing subwassertang and crypts in my tanks.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm no fan of Excel. I had Java Fern drop leaves and the new leave grew in mutated. I've had too many Crypts of different varieties melt and die. I do not have problems growing either Plant well without it. IMHO if you maintain your water & give appropriate light I see no reason to use in a Crypt or Java tank.

I feel at best it's a "crutch".


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


>


Nice Crypt!!! :wink:


----------



## xaqdaddy (Jan 25, 2013)

*'tang*

Is looking so much better without Excel. Getting some GSA on other plants now. Hoping Wc fixes. I won't use excel again until I have enough to do some testing with.


----------

